# Worried about friendship loss:(



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I have had banjo for about 3 years now i have been the person who has looked after him, cared for him, and feed him.

We were best friends (I was the favourite). We had a great friendship I felt like he could under stand me! i gave him head scratches and hugs/kisses.
Until:

Banjo has not sat with me or let me go near him or get him out of the cage!
he would RUN/FLY away from me!?
I don’t no what I have done to make him not let me touch him, go near him.

Now he likes the rest of the family! Not me

I dont no what to do!
I dont want to lose a friend


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

This happened to Birdie when i got Buddy, it was as if i had pushed him away which is what i didnt do. I would always give him extra attention and cuddles, and he just moved away i guess. If me and my sister are sitting together he will go to my sister.
When a year ago he would ALWAYS hang out with me.

I feel your pain!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Ezzie said:


> This happened to Birdie when i got Buddy, it was as if i had pushed him away which is what i didnt do. I would always give him extra attention and cuddles, and he just moved away i guess. If me and my sister are sitting together he will go to my sister.
> When a year ago he would ALWAYS hang out with me.
> 
> I feel your pain!


Did birdie come back?
(forgive you?)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry did this to me - one day he got scared for no reason that I could detect, and wanted nothing to do with me. It took a long time, but I won him back with food bribery. Now he adores me and jumps on me whenever I come near. He's still refusing head scritches but I think I'll convince him one of these days.

Holding treats in your hand for a bird to eat is a powerful attitude changer! If he's too scared to eat from your hand, then drop a small treat in his food cup every time you approach the cage and make sure he sees you do it. Once he starts looking forward to your arrival you can work up to hand-held treats.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok thankyou for all the help!
I got him out today and one step up (on to my finger) ment one sun flower seed!
and i got thim to have about a 20 secound head scritches.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

He still prefers my sister and grandpa over me but i dont mind. At least i now have Buddy who hates everyone but me haha. Dont give up


----------

